# Imperativo de "salirle"



## miguel89

Acabo de leer en un blog un artículo que me ha llevado a abrir este hilo, ya que me gustaría conocer sus opiniones.

En castellano rioplatense, el imperativo de _salirle_ es _salile_; hasta ahí ningún problema. Ahora bien, los que hablan de tú, ¿cómo lo dicen? ¿cómo lo escriben? ¿salle?

Antes de iniciar el hilo busqué si este tema ya se había tocado antes, sin obtener resultados. Si se me escapó algun hilo, avísenme.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Qué interesante pregunta.  Curiosa la respuesta de la RAE que aparece en este blog. 


> La interpretación forzosa como dígrafo de la secuencia gráfica “ll” en  español hace imposible representar por escrito la palabra resultante de  añadir el pronombre átono “le” a la forma verbal “sal” (imperativo no  voseante de segunda persona de singular del verbo salir), oralmente  posible si, por ejemplo, ordenáramos a alguien salir al paso o al  encuentro de otra persona aludida con el pronombre le: [sál.le al páso],  [sál.le al enkuéntro]. Puesto que los pronombres átonos pospuestos al  verbo han de escribirse soldados a este, sal + le daría por escrito  salle, cuya lectura sería forzosamente [sá.lle], y no [sal.le].


¿Se puede decir pero no escribir? 

Saludos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

¿Puedes poner un ejemplo en que emplearías este imperativo? ¿Es en el sentido de salirle al paso a alguien?

Realmente no sé si yo diría una frase como _Salle al paso_. Yo creo que es correcto, pero como es cacofónico, más bien diría una cosa así como _Por qué no le sales al paso_.

Insisto, ¿puedes poner algún ejemplo?

*Nota*: he visto el mensaje de Namarne después de haber enviado el mío.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Muy interesante.

Yo escribiría «sal-le», y punto.


----------



## Namarne

Saúl Ortega said:


> Yo escribiría «sal-le», y punto.


A final de frase, yo también.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué interesante pregunta. Cuando debo decirlo, confirmo que digo sal·le, geminando la ele. Pero tal pronunciación es imposible de discernir a partir de la forma escrita (_salle_). 

En catalán tenemos ese sonido y lo escribimos tal como puse más arriba (*l·l*)


----------



## Realice

miguel89 said:


> En castellano rioplatense, el imperativo de _salirle_ es _salile_; hasta ahí ningún problema. Ahora bien, los que hablan de tú, ¿cómo lo dicen? ¿cómo lo escriben? ¿salle?


Haces unas preguntas muy difíciles, Miguel . Preguntas que dan para digresiones fascinantes, como la del blog de Namarne. Pero, a la hora de la verdad, yo concuerdo con Jaime:


Jaime Bien said:


> Realmente no sé si yo diría una frase como _Salle al paso_. Yo creo que es correcto, pero como es cacofónico, más bien diría una cosa así como _Por qué no le sales al paso_.


Los que hablamos de tú, no lo escribimos jamás y en realidad no lo decimos tampoco (salvo Lurrezko ): buscamos una alternativa para eludirlo. Como el 'andá/andate' rioplatense para evitar el 'í/ite'.


----------



## Lurrezko

Realice said:


> en realidad no lo decimos tampoco (salvo Lurrezko ): buscamos una alternativa para eludirlo. Como el 'andá/andate' rioplatense para evitar el 'í/ite'.



¿No lo dices en ninguna circunstancia? A mí me suena natural:
_
- Mi suegra me persigue para que vayamos a cenar el sábado.
- Pues *sal·le* con una excusa y te la quitas de encima._


----------



## Jaime Bien

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _Pues *sal·le* con una excusa y te la quitas de encima._


 
Yo en este caso diría más bien _Pues le sales con una excusa y te la quitas de encima._


----------



## Lurrezko

Jaime Bien said:


> Yo en este caso diría más bien _Pues le sales con una excusa y te la quitas de encima._



Pues también suena natural, claro. Y muerto el perro...


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Saúl Ortega said:


> Yo escribiría «sal-le», y punto.


Pero antes preferiría abolir el uso de las elles remplazándolas por yes... 

Y entonces ya podría escribir tranquilamente «salle»... 




Namarne said:


> A final de frase, yo también.


Y sobre las íes.


----------



## Realice

Jaime Bien said:


> Yo en este caso diría más bien _Pues le sales con una excusa y te la quitas de encima._


O _Pues invéntate una excusa y te la quitas de encima_ 

No, no lo digo, Lurrezko, lo evito. Es que a los de Valladolid las eles geminadas no se nos dan bien


----------



## Lurrezko

Realice said:


> O _Pues invéntate una excusa y te la quitas de encima_
> 
> No, no lo digo, Lurrezko, lo evito. Es que a los de Valladolid las eles geminadas no se nos dan bien



Vaya. Pues alguien más debe decirlo. Pediría *auxilio*, pero ya no estoy seguro de cómo pronunciarlo.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vaya. Pues alguien más debe decirlo. Pediría *auxilio*, pero ya no estoy seguro de cómo pronunciarlo.


 
Pero es lógico. A ti te sale natural porque tu lengua materna es el catalán. A los que no somos catalanes, las eles geminadas nos resultan imposibles o muy dificiles. Recuerdo a una amiga catalana que se partía de risa cada vez que me oía pronunciar Sabadell


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Pero es lógico. A ti te sale natural porque tu lengua materna es el catalán. A los que no somos catalanes, las eles geminadas nos resultan imposibles o muy dificiles. Recuerdo a una amiga catalana que se partía de risa cada vez que me oía pronunciar Sabadell



Sí, puede ser.

(La elle de Sabadell es una elle como la de *llave* o la de *camello*, es un sonido que existe en español. Es curioso que siempre la pronunciéis ele. Pero ese es otro tema...)


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, puede ser.
> 
> (La elle de Sabadell es una elle como la de *llave* o la de *camello*, es un sonido que existe en español.


 
Antes de que se inventara ese yeísmo... que todo el mundo parece haber aceptado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Antes de que se inventara ese yeísmo... que todo el mundo parece haber aceptado.



Sí, pero en ese caso deberían pronunciar *y*. ¿De dónde saldrá esa ele?


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, pero en ese caso deberían pronunciar *y*. ¿De dónde saldrá esa ele?


Será que solo ven una.


----------



## kreiner

Yo lo pronunciaría con una l simple ("sale al encuentro"), pero reconozco que no sabría cómo escribirlo (escribiendo "sale" sería tercera persona del presente de indicativo).


----------



## Realice

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, pero en ese caso deberían pronunciar *y*. ¿De dónde saldrá esa ele?


De que a los castellanoparlantes les es imposible concebir una elle a final de palabra, y es la única posición en que no la cambian por una 'y'... así que se hacen a la idea de que fuera inglés (¡viva el rock and roll!) 

A mí también me cuesta pronunciar la elle de fin de palabra: no sé qué diría el espectrograma de duvija que pronuncio en su lugar... pero desde luego no es una ele simple.

Colchonero, la ele geminada es una ele simple duplicada... no se parece a la elle en sonido. Es lo que pronuncian los catalanes en 'col·laboració', por ejemplo: doblan la ele, pero no pronuncian la elle de Sabadell. Es el mismo sonido que tendríamos que usar en castellano si dijéramos el imperativo de 'salirle' por el que pregunta Miguel... ése que no usamos los que no somos Lurrezko


----------



## Lurrezko

Realice said:


> De que a los castellanoparlantes les es imposible concebir una elle a final de palabra, y es la única posición en que no la cambian por una 'y'... así que se hacen a la idea de que fuera inglés (¡viva el rock and roll!)
> 
> A mí también me cuesta pronunciar la elle de fin de palabra: no sé qué diría el espectrograma de duvija que pronuncio en su lugar... pero desde luego no es una ele simple.
> 
> Colchonero, la ele geminada es una ele simple duplicada... no se parece a la elle en sonido. Es lo que pronuncian los catalanes en 'col·laboració', por ejemplo: doblan la ele, pero no pronuncian la elle de Sabadell. Es el mismo sonido que tendríamos que usar en castellano si dijéramos el imperativo de 'salirle' por el que pregunta Miguel... ése que no usamos los que no somos Lurrezko



Qué cosas tiene el aparato fonador. Esperemos que Duvija esté de fonóloga de guardia e irrumpa en el hilo a espectrograma limpio...


----------



## jorgema

Pues creo haber dicho "sal.le al frente" en alguna que otra ocasión, y nunca reparé en ese detalle de las dos eles, que escritas sonarían como elle (nunca tuve que escribirlo, hasta ahora).

Es extraño ese problema, y la respuesta que da la RAE también. Eso significaría que en muchos textos del Siglo de Oro y anteriores, formas típicas como "decille", "tenelle", "bailalle", deberían leerse como elle y no como dos eles (ele geminada). O es que quizás la opinión de la docta sólo se refiere al caso moderno. Por mi parte, siempre que me tocó leer en voz alta esos textos, nunca pronuncié elle (o ye, puesto que soy mayormente yeísta) sino dos eles, aunque con esfuerzo.


----------



## duvija

Prueben con dos 'l' cruzando palabras.
(Frente) al lago ... vs. halago

(en Uruguay tenemos una extraña pronunciación, para esas dos 'eles'. 
'Al lago' es muy diferente de 'halago'.


----------



## littleMowgli

Hay quienes dicen _sálele al encuentro_.


----------



## jmx

Yo creo que diría algo así: "_sale al paso ... quiero decir ... le sales al paso_". Posiblemente lo diría espontáneamente con una [l] alargada en "sale" (sal-le), pero inmediatamente el feedback auditivo me informaría de que no ha sonado el mensaje previsto, y por eso reorganizaría la frase.

Respecto a escribirlo, pues "sal-le" es lo más lógico. Una irregularidad necesaria, ya que no veo alternativas. Lo inadmisible sería decir que "no se puede escribir".


----------



## Aviador

El catellano ya tiene una solución para un problema análogo: el de las formas verbales terminadas en ese+_se_: _digámoselo_. Se fusionan las eses de _-mos_ y _se_. Se podría extender esta solución al caso de este hilo: _sale_. Que resulte igual al _sale_ de tercera persona de indicativo de _salir_, no es problema; hay muchos casos de homónimos que usamos todos los días sin cuestionarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Sal al paso *de *(él/ella)...
Sal al encuentro *de*...

Y asunto resuelto.


----------



## jmx

Aviador said:


> El catellano ya tiene una solución para un problema análogo: el de las formas verbales terminadas en ese+_se_: _digámoselo_.


Pues es que esa regla tampoco la entiendo, porque yo internamente pienso "digámosselo", y así lo digo, oiga o no el interlocutor una doble 's'; la doble 's' no es un dígrafo en español y no veo qué problema se resuelve con la regla.


----------



## Aviador

jmartins said:


> Pues es que esa regla tampoco la entiendo, porque yo internamente pienso "digámosselo", y así lo digo, oiga o no el interlocutor una doble 's'; la doble 's' no es un dígrafo en español y no veo qué problema se resuelve con la regla.


Tienes razón en cuanto a que en castellano _digámosselo_ y _digámoselo_ suenan igual (además, /ss/ y /s/ son alófonos, a diferecia de lo que sucede en catalán). Me refiero a que la mecánica de la solución se podría aplicar al caso del imperativo de _salirle_ y en este caso sí se solucionaría un problema, ya que /l/ y /ll/ no son alófonos en castellano.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

littleMowgli said:


> Hay quienes dicen _sálele al encuentro_.


Eso iba a comentar de lo que se oye aquí en México, según mi apreciación... yo he escuchado ”sa le” con una pausa entre ambas silabas como si fuera “sahle”, la “a” ligeramente más larga y una “l” germinada o bien una simple “l” para no pronunciar “sale”, pero crea cierta ambigüedad sonora en mi opinión, y por eso es común escuchar en el habla popular “sálele” intercalamos una “e” en la “l” germinada para estabilizarla, y así no desentona con ándale, métele, jálale, éntrale, etc.
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

duvija said:


> 'Al lago' es muy diferente de 'halago'.


Desde luego. Además la combinación a veces se da en frases de lo más corriente: _Vive en la casa de al lado; vendrá antes del lunes... _


----------



## duvija

Namarne said:


> Desde luego. Además la combinación a veces se da en frases de lo más corriente: _Vive en la casa de al lado; vendrá antes del lunes... _


 

 ¿y cómo lo pronuncian? 
A mí me sale primero una l 'oscura' y después una común o un alargamiento de la primera.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¿y cómo lo pronuncian?
> A mí me sale primero una l 'oscura' y después una común o un alargamiento de la primera.



A mí lo mismo (así, de oído nomás)


----------



## swift

Sobre el tema de "al lado" y "el lago", ver este otro hilo.

En lo que toca a la consulta de Miguel, no veo otra solución más que duplicar la "ele". Sin embargo, la idea de Aviador también me parece razonable. Trataré de buscar ejemplos en la literatura.


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> ¿y cómo lo pronuncian?


Cito parte del epígrafe 155 de _Manual de pronunciación española_, 21ª edición, Madrid, 1982, de T. Navarro Tomás:
"SILABEO DE DOS CONSONANTES IGUALES.- Dos consonantes iguales, en contacto, se pronuncian como si se tratase de una sola consonante relativamente larga y repartida entre las dos sílabas inmediatas; la intensión de esta consonante, con alguna parte de su tensión, corresponde a la sílaba precedente, y el resto a la siguiente, hallándose, por tanto, el límite de ambas sílabas hacia el centro de la tensión de dicha consonante larga. La duración de ésta no es, pues, igual precisamente a la suma de dos consonantes simples; pero a falta de otro medio mejor empleamos en la escritura fonética una consonante doble para representarla". (...) 
A continuación se dan ejemplos y sus correspondientes transcripciones.

He subrayado esas palabras porque me parecen muy relevantes. El silabeo de *alado* y el de *al lado* es, por tanto, distinto: *a-la-do* y *al-la-do*


----------



## swift

Quisiera citar aquí un comentario que aparece en el hilo al que referí en mi anterior mensaje:



Noctámbul0 said:


> El único caso en el que encuentro una VERDADERA pronunciación geminada, y entiéndase con esto de que es un RASGO DISTINTIVO que opone dos significados distintos  es el caso del imperativo en segunda persona de Salir más el enclítico "Le". Se ponuncia sal-le y es un fenómeno muy curioso porque no hay forma de escribirlo sin remitir a otro sonido, en este caso el de la LL.  "Sale" como en  "Él sale" y "Sal-le" como en  "Sal-le por detrás" tienen una L con una duración muy diferente.
> La geminación de la que se hablaba previamente es más una influencia de la escritura que un fenómeno fonético verdadero.



El tema me ha mantenido ocupado desde aquella discusión.


----------



## kreiner

Pronunciación aparte, permanece el problema de la escritura. En espera de que intervenga algún académico, yo me inclinaría por "sale" como única opción posible, ya que en español la *ll* representa un fonema distinto de la *l* duplicada.


----------



## cbrena

swift said:


> Sobre el tema de "al lado" y "el lago", ver este otro hilo.
> 
> En lo que toca a la consulta de Miguel, no veo otra solución más que duplicar la "ele". Sin embargo, la idea de Aviador también me parece razonable. Trataré de buscar ejemplos en la literatura.



Bien, llevamos 35 posts discutiendo cómo se pronuncia una palabra, que a excepción de Aviador y ahora Swift, nadie ha contestado cómo se escribe.

Aviador propone _sale_. 
Swift propone _salle_, pero la propuesta de Aviador le parece razonable.

Si leemos la primera respuesta de Namarne, parece que la Academia considera imposible juntar ambas eles, porque la pronunciación tendría que ser una elle.

Otra propuesta sería escribirla en dos palabras, para poder mantener la pronunciación que se está largamente debatiendo: _sal le_, o bien catalanizarla parpa poder escribir_ sal.le_.

¿Por qué debatimos la pronunciación de una palabra que no sabemos cuál es?

O por contestar la pregunta original de Miguel: ¿cómo se escribe?


----------



## kreiner

cbrena said:


> Bien, llevamos 35 posts discutiendo cómo se pronuncia una palabra, que a excepción de Aviador y ahora Swift, nadie ha contestado cómo se escribe.


 
No sólo. Yo también he opinado al respecto .


----------



## cbrena

kreiner said:


> No sólo. Yo también he opinado al respecto .



No leí tu aportación antes de escribir la mía, lo siento.

Yo también me decanto por_ sale_. A ver si alguien más se decide a escribir antes de pronunciar.

Saludos.


----------



## Realice

miguel89 said:


> Ahora bien, los que hablan de tú, *¿cómo lo dicen?* ¿cómo lo escriben? ¿salle?


Esto... cbrena, los primeros 35 posts eran para responder a la primera pregunta. Ahora vienen 35 más para responder a la segunda 

Pero yo insisto en lo que dije, respondiendo fielmente a la pregunta: los que hablamos de tú simplemente no lo escribimos. Otra cosa sería si Miguel hubiera preguntado _'cómo se debería escribir, en caso de que lo hicieran'_


----------



## cbrena

Realice said:


> Esto... cbrena, los primeros 35 posts eran para responder a la primera pregunta. Ahora vienen 35 más para responder a la segunda
> 
> Pero yo insisto en lo que dije, respondiendo fielmente a la pregunta: los que hablamos de tú simplemente no lo escribimos. Otra cosa sería si Miguel hubiera preguntado _'cómo se debería escribir, en caso de que lo hicieran'_



Y si no lo escribís, ¿por qué estáis tan seguros de cómo pronunciarlo?

La palabra resultante de añadir el pronombre átono “le” a la forma verbal “sal” (imperativo no voseante de segunda persona de singular del verbo salir) ¿cómo se escribe?

En espera de otras 35 respuestas más.  (No creo).


----------



## jorgema

La cuestión es que se dice más de lo que se escribe. Es mi caso, por ejemplo, ya que ocasionalmente he usado el verbo en imperativo, para dar una orden o un consejo a alguien. Y he pronunciado dos eles o tal vez una ele prolongada, pero definitivamente no "sale" ni "salele".
Pero sólo ahora, en este hilo, me veo en el problema de poner ese imperativo por escrito. Nunca se me había presentado, por ejemplo, la ocasión de escribirle a alguien una carta diciéndole que saliera al paso de alguien, o que saliera al encuentro de alguien. Y viéndolo bien, al ponerlo por escrito, no hubiera usado un imperativo, sino que hubiera optado por una orden indirecta.


----------



## swift

cbrena said:


> Y si no lo escribís, ¿por qué estáis tan seguros de cómo pronunciarlo?


¿Porque el habla precede a la escritura?

Es probable -pero no lo juraría- que confrontado a la necesidad de escribirlo, me hubiera rendido a sortear el imperativo y entonces habría usado _tienes que salirle_, o algo parecido.


----------



## Lurrezko

jorgema said:


> La cuestión es que se dice más de lo que se escribe. Es mi caso, por ejemplo, ya que ocasionalmente he usado el verbo en imperativo, para dar una orden o un consejo a alguien. Y he pronunciado dos eles o tal vez una ele prolongada, pero definitivamente no "sale" ni "salele".
> Pero sólo ahora, en este hilo, me veo en el problema de poner ese imperativo por escrito. Nunca se me había presentado, por ejemplo, la ocasión de escribirle a alguien una carta diciéndole que saliera al paso de alguien, o que saliera al encuentro de alguien. Y viéndolo bien, al ponerlo por escrito, no hubiera usado un imperativo, sino que hubiera optado por una orden indirecta.



Yo, que también la uso, tampoco la he escrito jamás. Y si me viera en esa tesitura, optaría por cambiar de verbo o por una perífrasis. De modo que volvemos al principio: tenemos una palabra teóricamente posible, que sólo unos pocos (locos) usamos y nadie escribe.


----------



## cbrena

swift said:


> ¿Porque el habla precede a la escritura?


¿Durante cuánto tiempo?




Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo, que también la uso, tampoco la he escrito jamás. Y si me viera en esa tesitura, optaría por cambiar de verbo o por una perífrasis. De modo que volvemos al principio: tenemos una palabra teóricamente posible, que sólo unos pocos (locos) usamos y nadie escribe.



Somos muchos los (¿locos? ) que la decimos. Y va siendo hora de que esos mismos, podamos escribirla.


----------



## Namarne

cbrena said:


> ¿Durante cuánto tiempo?


Depende. Algunos hasta la primaria; otros hasta la ESO; otros sine die... 


> Somos muchos los (¿locos? ) que la decimos. Y va siendo hora de que esos mismos, podamos escribirla.


Delante de la RAE, esta tarde a las siete. Pásalo.


----------



## dexterciyo

En este preciso caso, vendría de perilla emplear el imperativo popular en Canarias para el verbo _salir_, que es *sale*: _«Sale pa'llá»._, _«¡Sale de aquí!»_.

Quedaría, pues, _*sálele* al paso_. Y asunto arreglado.


----------



## kunvla

littleMowgli said:


> Hay quienes dicen _sálele al encuentro_.





> En español mexicano encontramos un uso especial del clítico le,  pronombre átono de tercera persona con caso dativo. Su interpretación  tradicional (1) convive con otra en la que el clítico se afija al verbo  para producir un cambio de significado en el evento (2). En estos casos  el clítico ha perdido el estatus pronominal y anafórico, y se comporta  como un afijo derivacional. La construcción V+le describe un evento  intransitivo independientemente de que la base verbal original sea  transitiva o intransitiva (3)-(5). Tal intransitivización es el  resultado de un proceso de incorporación de un clítico argumental que  implica la idea semántica o conceptual de meta.
> 
> (1) Lei abrió la puerta a Juani.
> (2) Le abrió a la puerta. (≈ Abrió la puerta.)
> (3) Le bailó toda la noche. (‘Hizo baile toda la noche’)
> (4) Nunca le cierran tan tarde. (‘Nunca hacen cerrada tan tarde’)
> (5) ¡Sálele al campo! (‘Haz salida al campo’)


FUENTE: _Valores de LE en español mexicano_, Ía Navarro

_________
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Bueno, aparte de fusionar las eles de la terminación verbal y la del pronombre _le_ (_sale_), ahora tenemos otra solución posible sugerida por dexterciyo y kunvla: agregar una _e_ expletiva entre las eles (_sálele_); aunque tiene la pequeña desventaja de que suena cacofónico.
¿Alguna otra idea?

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Bueno, aparte de fusionar las eles de la terminación verbal y la del pronombre _le_ (_sale_), ahora tenemos otra solución posible sugerida por dexterciyo y kunvla: agregar una _e_ expletiva entre las eles (_sálele_); aunque tiene la pequeña desventaja de que suena cacofónico.
> ¿Alguna otra idea?
> 
> Saludos.


 

Funcionaría igual que 'pulir' y otros. La cacofonía nunca le molestó al castellano, salvo en las conjunciones y/o...


----------



## fr1724

Pero si el imperativo de salir es sal...


----------



## dexterciyo

Aviador said:


> agregar una _e_ expletiva entre las eles (_sálele_); aunque tiene la pequeña desventaja de que suena cacofónico.
> ¿Alguna otra idea?
> 
> Saludos.





duvija said:


> *Funcionaría igual que 'pulir' y otros*. La cacofonía nunca le molestó al castellano, salvo en las conjunciones y/o...



Cierto, no me resulta en absoluto cacofónico.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, pero en ese caso deberían pronunciar *y*. ¿De dónde saldrá esa ele?


 
No sabemos pronunciarlo de otra forma. No lo hacemos por joder al personal.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ibermanolo said:


> No sabemos pronunciarlo de otra forma. No lo hacemos por joder al personal.



Eso lo doy por supuesto, Manolo. 

(Pero sí que sabéis: podéis pronunciar Sabadey, igual que _ley_ o _Camagüey_, por ejemplo)


----------



## elnickestalibre

Um, lo más cuerdo quizá sea: ¡*sadle* al paso, Enrique! // ¡*Salidle* al paso, chicos!

Pero no sé si la Academia acepta ese "sadle".


----------



## Ibermanolo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Eso lo doy por supuesto, Manolo.
> 
> (Pero sí que sabéis: podéis pronunciar Sabadey, igual que _ley_ o _Camagüey_, por ejemplo)


 
Si Sabadey= Sabadei entonces sí que sé si no no.


----------



## cbrena

Y que no es por incordiar. Pero que si todos lo pronunciamos igual, para qué vamos a cambiar la pronunciación. Sólo tenemos que buscar cómo escribir la palabra. O simplemente que no sea una palabra y que la RAE nos diga que ante esa imposibilidad se mantenga en dos palabras:_ "sal le al paso"_. O cualquiera de las opciones que aquí se han propuesto.

Pero que la respuesta de la RAE en una consulta fuera que no hay posibilidad de escribirla, pero que no se pronuncie, en fin, que tiene su gracia. Que dejen de robarnos tildes, de cambiar el nombre de las letras, de cambiar a minúsculas a reyes, príncipes y santos y que inviertan más el tiempo en las carencias. Vamos, que parecen más políticos que académicos, y con el único interés de publicar un nuevo _best seller_ que vender.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ibermanolo said:


> Si Sabadey= Sabadei entonces sí que sé si no no.



Claro A eso me refería, Manolo. Si en el centro de España la mayoría sois yeístas, sorprende que pronunciéis esa *ll* final como ele, y no como *y*.

Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Lo que está claro es que si no a todo el mundo le molesta decir *sal.le*, hay mucha que intenta evitarlo de una manera u otra, sea con una *perífrasis* sea con fórmulas como *sálele*, *sadle*, *salidle*, *salirle*, *sale*, etc.

Y en cuanto a escribirlo, creo que ya quedó aclarado en el post 2 de Namarne: no se puede.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Jaime Bien said:


> Insisto, ¿puedes poner algún ejemplo?


 
No se ocurre otro ámbito posible que el del fútbol, como el siguiente ejemplo, del "Negro" Fontanarrosa, humorista de Rosario, Argentina ("rosarino universal", como lo describió Sabina):


> Nadie se acuerda, señor. Ni saben por qué nos llamamos «salileros», señor, ni eso recuerdan las gentes. Venían River o Boca o San Lorenzo con esos equipos bárbaros y cuando se venían al ataque todos nosotros gritábamos «¡*salile*! *...*


 
Agrego: también nos suena bien mandar a alguien a salir al paso de algo o alguien con un "salile al paso".


----------



## Namarne

Jaime Bien said:


> Y en cuanto a escribirlo, creo que ya quedó aclarado en el post 2 de Namarne: no se puede.


En cualquier caso, únicamente quedó aclarada la respuesta que alguien recibió en su día de la RAE.


----------



## Agró

Estamos dando por hecho, desde hace varios días, que el verbo "salir" puede tomar complemento indirecto en la forma de pronombre de tercera persona (le/les). Quizá estamos partiendo de una premisa (que eso sea posible) que podría ser falsa. 

Planteémonos un ejemplo con otro verbo, "correr", igualmente de movimiento e intransitivo: "correr al paso" o "correr deprisa", análogo a "salir al paso". ¿De verdad creéis que a esa estructura puede añadírsele un pronombre personal: "correrle al paso/correrle deprisa"? ¿No os parece que el pronombre "le/les" no se refiere al verbo "salir" y sí al complemento del verbo "al paso"?

No me parece que el problema sea que la ortografía no puede reflejar por escrito lo que se dice, sino que no se puede decir (mejor dicho, no se debe decir, dado que no tiene sentido añadir un pronombre indirecto a un verbo que no puede regir dicho complemento).

Córrele al lado
Corre a su lado

Salle al paso
Sal a su paso


----------



## Jaime Bien

No sé, hay algo que falla en tu argumentación, creo que los ejemplos son un tanto engañosos. Lo que está claro es que puedes _salir al paso a alguien_ pero no puedes _correr al lado a alguien_, en todo caso puedes _correr al lado de alguien_. Se trata de construcciones diferentes que no se pueden comparar.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Agró said:


> Estamos dando por hecho, desde hace varios días, que el verbo "salir" puede tomar complemento indirecto en la forma de pronombre de tercera persona (le/les). Quizá estamos partiendo de una premisa (que eso sea posible) que podría ser falsa.
> 
> Planteémonos un ejemplo con otro verbo, "correr", igualmente de movimiento e intransitivo: "correr al paso" o "correr deprisa", análogo a "salir al paso". ¿De verdad creéis que a esa estructura puede añadírsele un pronombre personal: "correrle al paso/correrle deprisa"? ¿No os parece que el pronombre "le/les" no se refiere al verbo "salir" y sí al complemento del verbo "al paso"?
> 
> No me parece que el problema sea que la ortografía no puede reflejar por escrito lo que se dice, sino que no se puede decir (mejor dicho, no se debe decir, dado que no tiene sentido añadir un pronombre indirecto a un verbo que no puede regir dicho complemento).
> 
> Córrele al lado
> Corre a su lado
> 
> Salle al paso
> Sal a su paso


 

Sí, creo que tienes razón. En este caso lo correcto es "sal a su paso". También podemos usar la variante "córtale el paso" ya que "salir al paso" es interceptar a alguien cortándole el paso.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Córrele al lado
> Corre a su lado
> 
> Salle al paso
> Sal a su paso


_
¡Sal al paso de sus infundios, salle al paso! 
¡Sal a su paso!_
_
Os saldré con cualquier excusa. Salnos con cualquier excusa.
Le saldré con cualquier excusa. Salle con cualquier excusa. _


----------



## clares3

Hola
 Al menos en mi ámbito, este imperativo no veo que suponga problema alguno a ningún hablante de español. Si alguien quiere que otro le salga al paso a otra persona tiene recursos idiomáticos para decírselo de varias maneras: 
- Ve y le sales al paso a fulano que no se vaya sin saber que...
- Sal a ver si puedes alcanzar a fulano...
- Sal a parar a esos delanteros
- Sal hacia él y...
- Sal al paso de fulano...
- Te he dicho que le salgas al paso...
- Me duele la boca de decirte que le salgas al paso
- ¿Cómo tengo que decirte que le salgas al paso?
Y así sucesivamente, por la misma razón por la que en otras ocasiones dejamos de usar algunos tiempos verbales porque suenan mal, son difíciles de pronunciar, resultan ambivalentes, cacofónicos...


----------



## jmx

Jaime Bien said:


> No sé, hay algo que falla en tu argumentación, creo que los ejemplos son un tanto engañosos. Lo que está claro es que puedes _salir al paso a alguien_ pero no puedes _correr al lado a alguien_, en todo caso puedes _correr al lado de alguien_. Se trata de construcciones diferentes que no se pueden comparar.


Coincido.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En mi opinión ese imperativo no existe. Es el mismo caso que el verbo abolir que no dispone de la primera persona del presente de indicativo.

Calderon de la Barca lo solucionó así.

Salud


----------



## clares3

las cosas facilitas said:


> Es el mismo caso que el verbo abolir que no dispone de la primera persona del presente de indicativo.
> Calderon de la Barca lo solucionó así. Salud


 No, Cosasfacilitas, lo de abolir va por otro lado (sólo se conjuga en los tiempos y personas que incluyen el fonema "i"); y en cuanto a lo de Calderón, no sea cruel y dinos, por favor, cómo lo resolvió que si no nos tendremos que leer la obra entera...


----------



## Agró

clares3 said:


> No, Cosasfacilitas, lo de abolir va por otro lado (sólo se conjuga en los tiempos y personas que incluyen el fonema "i").



Eso era antes, aunque el DRAE aún no recoge este cambio que sí menciona el DPD:
*abolir**.* (Del lat. _abolēre_).
* 1.     * tr. defect. Derogar, dejar sin vigencia una ley, precepto, costumbre, etc.
 MORF. *U. solo las formas cuya desinencia empieza por *_*-i*._

Conjugación según el DRAE.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

DPD:
*abolir*. ‘Derogar [una ley, precepto o costumbre]’. *Aunque tradicionalmente se ha considerado verbo defectivo, ya que solían usarse solo las formas cuya desinencia empieza por i, hoy se documentan, y se consideran válidas, el resto de las formas de la conjugación*: _«Se abole la pena de muerte»_ (VV. AA. _Grupo_ [Esp. 2001]); _«Los nuevos poderes abolen la soledad por decreto»_ (Paz _Laberinto_ [Méx. 1950-59]). Como se ve en los ejemplos, es verbo regular: _abolo, aboles, _etc., y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_abuelo,_



_abueles,_ etc.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

clares3 said:


> No, Cosasfacilitas, lo de abolir va por otro lado (sólo se conjuga en los tiempos y personas que incluyen el fonema "i"); y en cuanto a lo de Calderón, no sea cruel y dinos, por favor, cómo lo resolvió que si no nos tendremos que leer la obra entera...



Ve al enlace, editar,buscar 'sal' y te aparece esto:

Sube el dragon, y baxa Hercules.
Amayna , amayna, y no temas
el bruto uracan soberbio,
que quando tu el vuelo abates,
levantar intenta el vuelo.
Y pues al encuentro quiere
Salirte , *sal tu** al encuentro,
que si en nueva cetreria,
de sierpe en sacre se ha vuelto,
yo en aguila de baxel
tambien mudaré el concepto;

*en otras reproducciones *sal tu* es sustituido por *sadle*.


----------



## Realice

cbrena said:


> En espera de otras 35 respuestas más.  (No creo).


Hola, cebrenita, aquí escribiendo el post 73 del hilo... 

(Yo apuesto por 35 más antes de que se fría un moderador )


----------



## swift

De _La Tribuna del Idioma_, columna del filólogo Fernando Díez Losada:



> [...] Según mi criterio, no es posible que exista en nuestro idioma (ni en  ningún otro) palabras o frases que puedan expresarse oralmente, pero que  sea imposible representar por escrito.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Corresponde, desde luego, a la Real Academia Española resolver con sensatez este caso.
> 
> ¿Por qué no escribir, pongo por ejemplo,  *sal-le*, *sal/le*... o, por último,  dejar *salle* para que sea el mínimo sentido común del lector el que decida?
> 
> ¿Se puede decir pero no escribir?


----------



## duvija

Sí, hay cosas que se dicen pero no se escriben. Escribirlas violentaría tanto la ortografía que no lo hacemos. 

(Yo misma pregunté en este foro por el diminutivo de 'ciudad/pared', y no hay caso, no podemos escribir 'paredcita' ni 'paredita', y menos 'ciudadcita'. Para ésta última lo más sensato que conseguí fue 'pueblo').

Y cuántas veces para saber si una palabra se escribe con g o con j tenemos que agarrar lápiz y papel y realmente escribirla? y enseguida reconocemos la que no podemos tolerar, por mala.

Por supuesto, no es que físicamente no podemos escribir dal-le, sino que simplemente no es parte de la estrategia en la escritura del lenguaje. No nos da por inventar cosas que no existen.


----------



## miguel89

Encontré este artículo que toca el tema.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Yo propongo que adoptemos como grafía correcta para escribir la ele geminada en español la tilde entre las dos eles: "Sal´le al paso". ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Calambur

alberto gonzalez said:


> Yo propongo que adoptemos como grafía correcta para escribir la ele geminada en español la tilde entre las dos eles: "Sal´le al paso". ¿Qué os parece?


¡Una buena idea!
La cuestión es que quienes lean sepan qué tipo de código estamos usando.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Sería chulísimo, si nos ponemos de acuerdo todos o casi todos, que seamos los miembros de este honorable foro los que creemos una norma ortográfica que podamos presentar a las diversas academias y que acabe convirtiéndose en regla oficial.


----------



## Agró

Mira tú por donde, ayer leí esta cita (de la Biblia; el libro es como de  1890): "Ama al amigo, y *séasle *leal" (en vez de "séle leal", que sería  lo esperable). Así que, para sustituir a "sal-le", yo propongo  "*sálgasle*".

(venga, a debatir, salgamos de este embrollo)


----------



## Aviador

Agró said:


> […] (venga, a debatir, salgamos de este embrollo)


Obvio. Como miembros de estos foros, no nos podemos quedar a medias con las cosas de la lengua.



Agró said:


> Mira tú por donde, ayer leí esta cita (de la Biblia; el libro es como de  1890): "Ama al amigo, y *séasle *leal" (en vez de "séle leal", que sería  lo esperable). Así que, para sustituir a "sal-le", yo propongo  "*sálgasle*". […]


Aunque prefiero mi proposición (¡faltaba más!), entre todas las otras,  tu opción me parece más atinada. De hecho, el subjuntivo exhortativo y  el imperativo son complementarios.
¿Qué dicen los demás?


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Sale al paso!
No le veo el problema. La asimilación de la geminada resultante del contacto de esas dos eles es completa y se resuelve en una sola ele.


----------



## Lexinauta

En primer lugar, aborrezco ese 'séasle' por 'séle' (que ahora sería 'sele').
Y en segundo, me opongo a 'sálgasle' por contrario a la conjugación.

Después de leer los 80 posts anteriores, llego a concluir que, si alguna vez tuviera que escribir ese imperativo con enclítico, me tomaría la licencia de contradecir la regla de los clíticos pospuestos al verbo y lo escribiría separado: 'sal le', ya que el uso del punto, del guión o de la tilde para indicar este caso de 'l' geminada no figura en el repertorio del idioma.

Dicha separación debería ser reconocida como excepción por la RAE (¿qué le hace una mancha más al tigre?).
...y todos viviríamos felices.


----------



## Aviador

XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Sale al paso!
> No le veo el problema. La asimilación de la geminada resultante del contacto de esas dos eles es completa y se resuelve en una sola ele.


Bueno, ya somos dos. ¿Alguien más está a favor de _sale_?


----------



## Lurrezko

Aviador said:


> Bueno, ya somos dos. ¿Alguien más está a favor de _sale_?



Yo me opongo rotundamente, y soy peligroso cuando me enfado. No he vuelto a leer todo el hilo, gandul que es uno, pero yo gemino claramente esas eles. Esta tarde, casualmente, pensaba en este hilo al leer un hilo del ING-ESP que hablaba de los perros sin raza conocida. En mi tierra los llamamos con el feo nombre de _mil leches_, que se pronuncia en una sola palabra, como _milhombres_. Ahora bien, no sé cómo la escribiría.

Un saludo


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko said:


> Yo me opongo rotundamente, y soy peligroso cuando me enfado. […]


Pues, entonces qué bueno que en este momento estemos a unos 11.000 km de distancia (suponiendo que estés en Cataluña ahora mismo ).
Entiendo perfectamente, Lurrezko, que para ti la geminación de esa ele sea importante (mi mitad catalana también lo siente), pero en castellano no me parece que sea tan importante.
Tal como lo digo en la intervención mía en la que propongo la fusión de las eles, ya existe en castellano una solución análoga.


----------



## Lurrezko

Claro, pero esa fusión no resuelve los problemas de este hilo fluvial. Es más, plantea algunos otros: supone, por un lado, la pérdida de un sonido que muchos diferenciamos, y por otro que en la escritura el imperativo de 2ª persona con enclítico se confunda con la 3ª persona del presente de indicativo (*sale*). ¡Sale al paso! y ¡sal·le al paso! (o como queramos escribirlo) transmiten dos ideas muy diferentes.


----------



## cbrena

Que se nos prohíba ese enclítico, que nos obliguen a escribirlo de forma separada, por ejemplo, así tendremos escrito lo que todos pronunciamos: *¡sal le al paso! *Yo tampoco he vuelto a leer el hilo entero, pero porque recuerdo bastante bien que no había una solución clara. Si alguna vez tengo que escribirlo, esa será mi opción. 
_*Mil leches*_ lo pienso como una palabra, pero la escribo en dos, pues lo mismo con el caso que nos ocupa.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Aviador said:


> Entiendo perfectamente, Lurrezko, que para ti la geminación de esa ele sea importante (mi mitad catalana también lo siente), pero en castellano no me parece que sea tan importante.


Yo no tengo mitad catalana, y para mí también es importante. Juraría que la gente de mi entorno también hace esa ele geminada. Sin ella, ese imperativo suena extraño.


----------



## Lexinauta

cbrena said:


> *¡sal le al paso! *... Si alguna vez tengo que escribirlo, esa será mi opción.


¡Uf! Por lo menos somos dos... 
Luchemos por la escritura separada y la pronunciación geminada.


----------



## cbrena

cbrena said:


> Otra propuesta sería escribirla en dos palabras, para poder mantener la pronunciación que se está largamente debatiendo: _sal le,_


 Esto lo escribí en el post # 38


cbrena said:


> Yo también me decanto por_ sale_.


Me retracto de esto que escribí en mi post # 40 (apoyaba a Aviador y a Kreiner), movida por mi decisión a buscar cualquier solución.



Lexinauta said:


> ¡Uf! Por lo menos somos dos...
> Luchemos por la escritura separada y la pronunciación geminada.



Finalmente volví a leer el hilo en su integridad, y con ello tu post # 83.

¡Ya somos dos, Lexinauta! ¿Realmente tenemos que luchar?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Otra opción es usar la forma etimológica imperativa _*sale*_ (que posteriormente sufre el apócope de la -e): _¡sálele al paso!_. Es muy posible que en esa geminación de la ele, a la que tantos se refieren, haya en realidad una vocal ultrabreve de apoyo, resto de la forma primitiva o, quizás, de fruto de posterior anaptisis.
Pero la forma asimilada *¡sale! *(o quizás _*sále*_, con diacrítico para diferenciar en la escritura las homófonas formas de presente de indicativo y de imperativo) es la que por aquí se dice y la que uso en lo oral. Ello no quita otras soluciones fonéticas como la antedicha geminación. o sustituciones por otras estructuras de mandato, que se dan en otras variedades diatópicas del español.
Entre *_*sal.le*_ (imposible según nuestras reglas ortográficas) _*sále (con diacrítico)*_ y _*sálele*_ (con forma plena en -e etimológica) está la elección. Descartada la primera opción por imposibilidad ortográfica y por la inexistencia en la lengua de la ele geminada, sólo quedan las otras dos formas como posibles en español.


----------



## Aviador

XiaoRoel said:


> Otra opción es usar la forma etimológica imperativa _*sale*_ (que posteriormente sufre el apócope de la -e) […]


Disculpa mi ignorancia, Xiao. ¿Cuál es la etimología de ese _sale_? Sólo conozco el _sale_ del voseo chileno, equivalente del _salí_ rioplatense.



XiaoRoel said:


> […] Pero la forma asimilada *¡sale! *(o quizás _*sále*_,  con diacrítico para diferenciar en la escritura las homófonas formas de  presente de indicativo y de imperativo) es la que por aquí se dice y la  que uso en lo oral. […]


Según lo que dices, existe una  solución validada por el uso que coincide con nuestra propuesta. No me  parece haber oído lo mismo aquí, en Chile, pero no me suena descabellada  esta solución. Es más, es la que encuentro más obvia y la que me hace  proponer _sale_.



XiaoRoel said:


> […] Entre *_*sal.le*_ (imposible según nuestras reglas ortográficas) _*sále (con diacrítico)*_ y _*sálele*_  (con forma plena en -e etimológica) está la elección. Descartada la  primera opción por imposibilidad ortográfica y por la inexistencia en la  lengua de la ele geminada, sólo quedan las otras dos formas como  posibles en español.


De acuerdo. Y voto de nuevo por _sale_; o _sále_ con diacrítico, como propones, Xiao.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La -*e* de sale sigue la _-i _de la 2ª p. del imperativo presente latino-vulgar de _salire_,


----------



## La Piedra Imán

Eludir el problema con el recurso de utilizar otra palabra es cualquier cosa menos resolverlo. En este caso habría que establecer el uso del guión ´( sal-le) o la separación (sal le) como recurso puntual. No entiendo como los señores de la RAE que tantas vueltas le dal al "güisqui" no resuelven esta contradicción ortográfica.


----------



## juandiego

La Piedra Imán said:


> Eludir el problema con el recurso de utilizar otra palabra es cualquier cosa menos resolverlo. En este caso habría que establecer el uso del guión ´( sal-le) o la separación (sal le) como recurso puntual. No entiendo como los señores de la RAE que tantas vueltas le dal al "güisqui" no resuelven esta contradicción ortográfica.



Bienvenido al foro, La Piedra Imán.

Totalmente de acuerdo. La construcción existe tal cual —los que jugamos al fútbol estamos hartos de gritársela al portero—, se considere el pronombre como un auténtico objeto indirecto o como un complemento de régimen pronominalizado. No me convence la solución de una sola ele (_sale_) porque no parece recoger la pronunciación real en la que sí se nota esa doble ele.

La opción del guion me parece aceptable y la admite la RAE para cuando un prefijo necesita ser interpretado de un modo diferente al que su no inclusión produciría, como en el caso de _*re-*presetanción_ con sentido de volver a hacer la _presentación_. Entiendo que este guion produce en la pronunciación una mayor separación entre sílabas que es lo mismo que andamos buscando.

La opción de la separación también me parece muy aceptable, después de todo se trata de otra palabra que se pronuncia tan separada como ciertos ejemplos propuestos (_el lápiz, el lema, etc_.). Supongo que un enclítico es tal si se pronuncia de hecho adherido al verbo, sin embargo, aquí la pronunciación parece más separada, más parecida a la de los procíticos que se escriben separados del verbo.


----------



## dareus

¡Hola a todos! Os comento un caso que se me acaba de presentar que me ha hecho recordar este hilo que estuve leyendo hace tiempo:
Soy estudiante de química, y en nuestro gremio estamos acostumbrados a las combinaciones de metales con compuestos orgánicos; pues resulta que hay una extensa familia de ellos que presenta la misma particularidad ortográfica que el famoso sal.le. Ésta es la familia de los alquil litios. Hay una amplia gama de ellos, empezando por metil-litio, etil-litio, tertbutil-litio... Se deberían escribir fusionados, pero el castellano no lo permite.
Quizás no es tan aislado ese doble sonido ele como para que se deba considerar alguna grafía que no implique partir las palabras por medio de guiones o espacios, o eludirlas. 
¡Y disculpad por el tostón!


----------



## Lurrezko

Tanto forero ilustre y añorado como veo en este hilo, y aún no hemos  llegado a un consenso, casi cuatro años después de la pregunta de Miguel. Qué poca diligencia, oigan.

Un saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

Sin _ilustrez_ ni medallas, tampoco he participado hasta la fecha; en consecuencia, gustoso lo hago ahora. Aunque se hable del español como una lengua _fonética_ o de _total-correspondencia-entre fonema-y-grafema_; todos sabemos que es falso. En el caso de "sále" (con tilde diacrítica según nuestro eminente Xiao), abogo pues por escribirlo junto: sin puntos, guiones, ni nada de nada. Creo que, en contexto, la mayoría logrará al menos intuir qué significa. De cualquier manera, prefiero la versión "sálele" por ser más vocálica y menos problemática.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Se me ocurre ahora que la escritura debe estar al servicio de la pronunciación y no a la inversa.
Esto se va destruyendo lenta y persistentemente con tanta palabra extranjera adoptada tal cual viene. 

Kx.


----------



## duvija

Kaxgufen said:


> Se me ocurre ahora que la escritura debe estar al servicio de la pronunciación y no a la inversa.
> Esto se va destruyendo lenta y persistentemente con tanta palabra extranjera adoptada tal cual viene.
> 
> Kx.



Iba a preguntarte qué propondrías para que no se armara el tal relajo:
a- Mantener la escritura extranjera y pronunciarla lo más cerca que podamos al original en 'extranjés'.( "Shock" y pronunciar 'choc')
b- Mantener ................................pero pronunciarla en español tal y como se escribe en extranjés. (Shakespeare - chaquespeare)
c- Cambiar la escritura en español para que refleje mejor la pronunciación del extranjés original ("Cheicspir" -dado que la sh ni existe)
d- Cambiar la escritura en español para que se pronuncie como más cómodo nos venga a los hablantes de español, despreocupándose por el original (ni idea de buenos ejemplos).

Creo que ninguna de esas posibilidades vale la pena...


----------



## Kaxgufen

Opciones c y d, casi completamente de acuerdo.

Siempre es bueno leerte, Duvija.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Para salir del paso, yo diría: "sálele" al paso. El idioma es un asunto de necesidades.
Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola forenses del ayer y del hoy:

¡Inquietante este hilo al que he accedido a través de un enlace de otro!

Ni que decir tiene que el escritor español debe poder expresar inteligible y acertadamente en sus escritos el fortuito encuentro del imperativo en 2ª persona del singular, no voseante, del verbo *salir* con las formas enclíticas de los pronombres átonos *le*/*les*. Flaco favor se le haría al lector.

Razonando un poco, tenemos:
1º.    El verbo «*salir»* cuyo imperativo en 2ª persona es «*sal*» (sin necesidad de acento diacrítico que lo pueda diferenciar del cloruro sódico).
2º.    El pronominal «*salirse*» cuyo imperativo es «*salte*» (tampoco precisa de un diacrítico para diferenciarlo del imperativo del verbo «*saltar*»: «*salte*»; también de 2ª persona, pero como forma cortés).
3º.    La locución verbal «*salirle a alguien al paso*» cuyo imperativo en 2ª persona es el que está en lid.

La lengua española se distingue por ser clara, pulcra y perfecta, y se vanagloria del hecho de escribirse tal cual se habla haciendo muy fácil aquel cometido. ¡Cómo no vamos a poder escribir un sonido que pronunciamos! ¡Por favor! Seamos serios. ¡Cuántas veces no habremos asistido, a lo largo de la historia, a la elaboración de una serie de reglas para adaptar la escritura a la fonética! Cuando ha sido necesario se ha prescindido de la etimología de las palabras y se han transgredido reglas mediante «excepciones», y todos contentos y alegres.

Si como dice _*miguel89*_, los rioplatenses, y otros, han encontrado una solución con el voseo:
a.      Con el verbo *salir al paso* construyen* salí vos al paso*.
b.      Del verbo *salirle al paso* hacen *salile vos al paso*.
Estas dos construcciones nacen de la apócope de la «*d*» de *sali*_d_/*sali*_d*le*_ de la 2ª persona del plural del imperativo y coronando con tilde la vocal *a*, *e*, *i*, que la antecede en 2ª persona del sigular voseante: *amad vosotros*/*amá vos*/*amale vos*_, *temed vosotros*_/*temé vos*/*temele vos*_, *partid vosotros*_/*partí vos*/*partile vos*, aunque hay otros que dicen que es la «*r*» de la desinencia del infinitivo la que se apocopa. Vale. Ambas explicaciones sirven.

¿Por qué el resto de hispanohablantes no pueden hacer algo similar? ¿Por qué no podemos apocopar el dígrafo «*li*» de la voz «*sa*_li*dle*_» para hacer «*sadle*» que al pronunciarse sale el sonido con increíble exactitud al que buscamos mediante grafías imposibles en español como: sal-le, sal·le, sal.le, sal le, sal/le, sal’le? Pruébenlo ustedes sin exagerar la pronunciación de la «*d» *en «*sadle*». ¿Qué? ¿No es exacta a la pronunciación que buscamos y que comparamos a la geminación catalana del sonido «*l·l»?*

La conjunción de las consonantes «*dl*» es común y la regla dice que la «*d*» debe pronunciarse junto con la vocal que la precede y la «*l*» con la que la sucede: d*ad*-*le*, s*ed*-*le*, v*ed*-*le*, *id*-*le*, etc. Jugad y comprobaréis que suenan asombrosamente de idéntica forma a: d*al*-*le*, s*el*-*le*, v*el*-*le*, *il*-*le*; la primera «_*l*_» suena como una «*d*». Entonces, ¿qué problema puede causar proclamar una irregularidad o excepción para este caso? «*Sadle al paso*, *sadle al encuentro*, *sadle con mentiras*, etc. 

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que es inviable la construcción «_*sal*_ + _*le*__»_ por la imposibilidad de conseguir la fonación adecuada para la palabra resultante _*salle*__ que siempre tendrá el sonido como en «__*calle*__», nunca se conseguirá con ella llegar al sonido _«*sadle*».

Se ha perdido el enlace que nos facilita _*las cosas facilitas*_ en #69 y que luego en #72 nos detalla pero de forma alterada, por lo que doy el enlace *aquí* a la obra de Don Pedro Calderón de la Barca «*Fieras afemina Amor*», Jornada III que dice:

«*(Sube el dragón y baja HÉRCULES.)*
amaina, amaina y no temas
el bruto huracán soberbio
que, cuando tú el vuelo abates,
levantar intenta el vuelo;
y pues al encuentro quiere
salirte: *sadle al encuentro*;
que si, en nueva cetrería,
de sierpe en sacre se ha vuelto,
yo en águila de bajel
también mudaré el concepto;»

El mismo texto impreso del original dice así:
«*Sube el Dragon y baxa Hércules*
_Amayna, amayna, y no temas_
_el bruto Huracan sobervio,_
_que quando tú el buelo abates,_
_levantar intenta el buelo._
_Y pues al encuentro quiere_
_salirte, *sadle al encuentro*; _
_que si en nueva Cetreria_
_de Sierpe en Sacre se ha buelto,_
_yo en Aguila de baxel_
_tambien mudarè el concepto,_»

Así se podría decir: *Sadle al paso*/*sadles al paso*, sin esfuerzo alguno.

Con este respaldo de Don Pedro creo que se pueden aclarar todas las dudas que bailan en las mentes de muchos.

Por otro lado nos hemos olvidado (como decía al principio en el punto 2º) del pronominal «*salirse*» cuyo imperativo es «*salte*», por lo que tampoco quedaría mal la siguiente construcción:
«*Sáltele al paso*», «*sálteles al paso*».

Y tampoco estas:
Del verbo *surgir*: «*Súrgele al paso», «súrgeles al paso*».
Del verbo *saltar*: «*Sáltale al paso», «sáltales al paso*».

Recuérdese que del DRAE:
*salirle* a alguien *al** paso**. 1.* loc. verb. Encontrarlo de improviso o deliberadamente, deteniéndolo en su marcha.
*surgir. *_(Del lat. surgĕre)._ *3.* intr. Aparecer, manifestarse, brotar.
*saltar.** 17.* intr. Surgir repentinamente. _De pronto, saltó el ejemplo que buscaba._

Para los que se han decidido o votado por el uso de «*sale*» les recuerdo lo que dice el DPD:
*salir(se)*. *1.* ‘Pasar de dentro a fuera’. Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→ apéndice 1, n.º 52). El imperativo singular es _sal_ (tú) y _salí_ (vos), *y no sale*.
Pero hay varios países americanos (entre ellos Chile y Ecuador) que emplean la forma prohibida «*sale*» como imperativo, de ahí al «_*sálele*_» hay un nada, por lo que la RAE debería incluir estos usos como se hizo en su día con el voseo.

Antes de acabar y debido a que el enlace que nos ha dado _*Namarne*_ en #2 a un blog tampoco funciona, os pongo el enlace a Ortografía de la Lengua Española (2010): *Página 174*
En la casilla de búsqueda ponéis «*ll*» y luego hacéis un clic sobre el icono de la máquina fotográfica que hay delante del número 66: *consonantes iguales contiguas en representación de un solo fonema: los dígrafos ll y rr*, que os llevará a la página 174, y al final de la misma encontraréis:
 6.5.2.1.1. Información adicional:
La interpretación forzosa como dígrafo de la secuencia gráfica _*ll*_ en español hace imposible representar por escrito la palabra resultante de añadir el pronombre átono _le_ a la forma verbal *sal* (imperativo no voseante de segunda persona de singular del verbo _*salir*_), oralmente posible si, por ejemplo, ordenáramos a alguien salir al paso o al encuentro de otra persona aludida con el pronombre _*le*__:_ [sál.le al páso], [sál.le al enkuéntro]_._Puesto que los pronombres átonos pospuestos al verbo han de escribirse soldados a este, _*sal*_ + _*le*_ daría por escrito _*salle*__,_ cuya lectura sería forzosamente [sá.lle], y no [sal.le].

Un saludo*.*


----------



## swift

Xiscomx said:


> Pruébenlo ustedes sin exagerar la pronunciación de la «*d» *en «*sadle*». ¿Qué? ¿No es exacta a la pronunciación que buscamos y que comparamos a la geminación catalana del sonido «*l·l»?*


 La respuesta es no. El sonido dental oclusivo /d/ y el sonido lateral alveolar /l/ no comparten ni puntos de articulación ni modos de articulación.


----------



## ukimix

Xiscomx said:


> Antes de acabar y debido a que el enlace que nos ha dado _*Namarne*_ en #2 a un blog tampoco funciona, os pongo el enlace a Ortografía de la Lengua Española (2010): *Página 174*



Gracias por tu reflexión. El enlace de esa página es éste. 

(Estos enlaces se pueden ubicar dando click derecho en la cámara de la izquierda ubicada frente al título de interés y luego dándole "Abrir en otra ventana/pestaña". La ventana que usualmente aparece incrustada en la página de búsqueda aparece aparte con dirección electrónica, tal y como la de arriba. Listo ). 

Un case similar pero diferente es *pon-nos* o *pregunten-nos*. Es similar por el inusual doblaje de la consonante, y diferente porque no hay problema de lectura de la palabra escrita; lo que sí ocurre con *sal-le*. Es toda una curiosidad esta palabrita. Un saludito para E.


----------



## Xiscomx

swift said:


> La respuesta es no. El sonido dental oclusivo /d/ y el sonido lateral alveolar /l/ no comparten ni puntos de articulación ni modos de articulación.


Hola swift:

Debo discrepar, no de lo que expones, sino de la forma generalizada en que lo haces.
La consonante /d/ por sí misma es impronunciable, forzosamente debe ir acompañada de la vocal /e/ y lo mismo con la /l/ que debe acompañarse con una /e/ delante y otra detrás para conseguirlo y entonces ocurre lo que dices y fin.

Para ser justo y cabal creo que deberías haber explicado también que todas las conjunciones de consonante-vocal, vocal-consonante, vocal-consonante-consonante-vocal, etcétera, etcétera y etcétera, cambian el sonido puro y limpio que tienen en su conjunción paradigmática, tanto consonantes como vocales. Por ejemplo: No tienen el mismo sonido las /d/ de la palabra dadles, ni las /l/ de las germinadas catalanas _col·legi_. Si yo hablo contigo y te pronuncio *dal-les* en vez de *dad-les*, ni tú ni nadie será capaz de distinguir diferencia alguna entre las dos palabras subrayadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Xiscomx

ukimix said:


> Gracias por tu reflexión. El enlace de esa página es éste.
> 
> (Estos enlaces se pueden ubicar dando click derecho en la cámara de la izquierda ubicada frente al título de interés y luego dándole "Abrir en otra ventana/pestaña". La ventana que usualmente aparece incrustada en la página de búsqueda aparece aparte con dirección electrónica, tal y como la de arriba. Listo ).
> 
> Un case similar pero diferente es *pon-nos* o *pregunten-nos*. Es similar por el inusual doblaje de la consonante, y diferente porque no hay problema de lectura de la palabra escrita; lo que sí ocurre con *sal-le*. Es toda una curiosidad esta palabrita. Un saludito para H.


Muchas gracias *uki *por tu valioso adiestramiento. Desconocía este procedimiento; de haberlo conocido me hubiera ahorrado mucho tiempo al intentar hacer lo que tú has hecho de una forma tan simple.
Un beso y un abrazo por este orden.
EyX


----------



## swift

Disculpe, pero me parece una aberración que afirme algo semejante.  Por fuerza, la lengua pasa de una posición adelantada al articular /d/ a una posición mediana al deslizarse debajo de los incisivos centrales hacia el paladar duro. Es más, el sonido /d/ constituye una oclusión que suspende la expiración del aire y la _líquida_ /l/ permite que éste sea expirado nuevamente. Puedo entender que, para alguien que no es especialista, algunas explicaciones intuitivas basadas en observaciones rudimentarias puedan conducir a conclusiones como las que usted ha expresado, pero me parece vital que ejerza un poco más de juicio al emitir esas explicaciones que podrían confundir a los estudiantes de español.


----------



## Xiscomx

swift said:


> Disculpe, pero me parece una aberración que afirme algo semejante.  Por fuerza, la lengua pasa de una posición adelantada al articular /d/ a una posición mediana al deslizarse debajo de los incisivos centrales hacia el paladar duro. Es más, el sonido /d/ constituye una oclusión que suspende la expiración del aire y la _líquida_ /l/ permite que éste sea expirado nuevamente. Puedo entender que, para alguien que no es especialista, algunas explicaciones intuitivas basadas en observaciones rudimentarias puedan conducir a conclusiones como las que usted ha expresado, pero me parece vital que ejerza un poco más de juicio al emitir esas explicaciones que podrían confundir a los estudiantes de español.


Hola de nuevo swift:
¡Mira por dónde coincidimos!
Opino exactamente lo mismo que tú.
También otro saludo, parejo al anterior.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> La respuesta es no. El sonido dental oclusivo /d/ y el sonido lateral alveolar /l/ no comparten ni puntos de articulación ni modos de articulación.



Tarde, pero recién estoy leyendo. Swift tiene razón. No hay asimilación. 
Lo que sí puede ser es que como la [d] es una mal coda de sílaba, esa [d] casi se pierda, pero como ven es una historia muy diferente de la que ya se habló en otros hilos. 
(Ah, desde Uruguay, con magnífico clima...)


----------



## duvija

Quisiera agregar que no todo se puede decir, ni mucho menos escribir. Cuando el resultado se escapa de lo 'normal' en cualquier idioma, simplemente se busca algo que sustituya lo que suena o se ve mal al estar escrito. No es como para tener un infarto.

En este caso, 'dalle' simplemente no se puede escribir. Podemos forzarlo, pero no es lo que hace la mayoría.

(Alguna vez ya discutimos el caso de los diminutivos de palabras terminadas en 'd', como 'pared/ciudad'. Simplemente no lo escribimos ni lo usamos. Ni 'paredita' ni 'paredcita' funcionan. Muchos dijeron "yo diría 'una pared bajita'" Y para 'ciudadita' o 'ciudadcita', diríamos 'pueblo'.)


----------



## Jaime Bien

Estoy de acuerdo con Duvija. Como ejercicio lingüístico y divertimento para todos, está bien el problema planteado. Pero en la práctica no tiene mucho sentido hacer una excepción para meter con calzador algo que casi nadie usa (y no se usa, o se evita, precisamente porque no gusta o no se adapta a nuestra lengua). ¿Por qué en la práctica utilizamos unas palabras y expresiones y no otras? ¿Cuántas palabras y expresiones hay que no han llegado a extenderse o implantarse? Es así como se conforma, evoluciona la lengua: admitiendo lo que se adapta a ella y rechazando lo que no.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Quisiera agregar que no todo se puede decir, ni mucho menos escribir.


Hace un par de días pensaba en esta peculiaridad (la del imperativo de 'salir' en segunda persona del singular con los enclíticos 'le' o 'les') y caí en la cuenta de que el verbo 'malograr' lo escribimos con una sola -l- aunque en su realización fonética -al menos en mi entorno- pronunciemos dos /l/ (mal•lo•'grar). Así que creo que @Aviador ha tenido razón todo este tiempo: escribamos 'sale' y santo remedio.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Hace un par de días pensaba en esta peculiaridad (la del imperativo de 'salir' en segunda persona del singular con los enclíticos 'le' o 'les') y caí en la cuenta de que el verbo 'malograr' lo escribimos con una sola -l- aunque en su realización fonética pronunciemos dos /l/ (mal•lo•'grar). Así que creo que @Aviador ha tenido razón todo este tiempo: escribamos 'sale' y santo remedio.



¿[mal.lo.grar]? En serio lo decís con dos l.l ??? nunca lo escuché así.


----------



## swift

Sí, y diría que no soy el único en estos 51100 kilómetros cuadrados.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Sí, y diría que no soy el único en estos 51100 kilómetros cuadrados.



Uh, nosotros eso lo tenemos en 'el lago', 'al lado', etc. pero no dentro de 'malograr'.


----------



## Jonno

Tampoco por aquí. Ma-lo-grar, sólo con una ele.


----------



## swift

Cometí el error de omitir que me refería a lo que pronuncio y a lo que oigo pronunciar alrededor de mí (tampoco es un verbo muy frecuente que digamos); añadí la aclaración en mi post para no pecar de generalizador.

Lo que pretendía comentar es que, hará cosa de un par de días, estaba grabando algo para la radio y me percaté de que mi realización es la que anoté, y recordé que es la misma que oigo en mi entorno, y que eso no impide mantener la grafía estándar.

Espero no haber hecho una afirmación que pudiera confundir a los estudiantes de español.


> _Pregunta adicional borrada por el moderador._


----------



## Gabriel

duvija said:


> ¿[mal.lo.grar]? En serio lo decís con dos l.l ??? nunca lo escuché así.


Yo también la pronuncio con doble L (me refiero a dos sonidos de L, o una L larga, no con el sonido de LL, obvio).


----------



## Namarne

swift said:


> ¿Se pronuncia 'malograr' como anoté antes: /mal•lo•'grar/, en otras regiones?


No, por aquí se pronuncia con una sola ele, /ma-lo-'grar/, tal cual. 
Pero igualmente creo que la única solución es escribir "sale", se pronuncie como se pronuncie.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> No, por aquí se pronuncia con una sola ele, /ma-lo-'grar/, tal cual.
> Pero igualmente creo que la única solución es escribir "sale", se pronuncie como se pronuncie.


Por aquí (Bs. As. y R.O.U. -hasta donde conozco este último país-), "malograr" se pronuncia con una sola ele.
En cuanto a cómo escribir /sal-le/, si tengo que elegir una manera, concuerdo con Namarne (lástima que no somos catalanes -ellos sí pueden solucionar ese asunto, creo-).

Besitos para mis queridísimos Namarne y Swift.


----------



## jilar

Y, pregunto, puestos a buscar una solución ¿qué problema hay escribiendo lo que reflejan quienes dicen /'sal.le/ de este modo "sal-le"?
Es decir, si hay gente que dice /'sal.le/, mejor escribir sal-le y ese uso del guión sería una simple excepción, pero cualquiera va a leer la palabra como la dice quien la escribió. Sin tener que recurrir a modificar la forma de hablar de las personas, por mucho que lo digan diferente en otros lugares. Me refiero a eso de escribir "sadle", u otras variantes, cuando no es lo que realmente pronuncian.


----------



## Gabriel

jilar said:


> Y, pregunto, puestos a buscar una solución ¿qué problema hay escribiendo lo que reflejan quienes dicen /'sal.le/ de este modo "sal-le"?
> Es decir, si hay gente que dice /'sal.le/, mejor escribir sal-le y ese uso del guión sería una simple excepción, pero cualquiera va a leer la palabra como la dice quien la escribió. Sin tener que recurrir a modificar la forma de hablar de las personas, por mucho que lo digan diferente en otros lugares. Me refiero a eso de escribir "sadle", u otras variantes, cuando no es lo que realmente pronuncian.


Entonces tampoco tendrás con la alternativa "sal le", y de paso ahorramos la tinta del guion.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
En español es imposible, de acuerdo con las reglas gramaticales, colocar un enclítico con guión o separado del verbo. Por lo tanto no podemos escribir ni "sal le" ni "sal-le". Tampoco, entiendo, puede haber duplicación de consonante en este caso porque cambia la pronunciación: "salle".  En términos estrictos sí habría que escribir "salle" como escribimos "ponnos", "digannos". Pero si escribimos así, ¿se entiende que es el imperativo de salir + pronombre le? A primera vista "salle" me parece palabra de otro idioma y no lo identifico con "salir".
Nunca -que recuerde- se me presentó esta combinación. De todos modos, por aquí diríamos "salile vos de testigo a Juan". Suena igualmente cacofónico. Es posible que lo diga, entonces, de otra manera: "Salí vos de testigo en el juicio de Juan".
Es muy raro, por otro lado, que usemos el imperativo de "salirle", por lo menos por aquí.

Este es un caso excepcional. ¿Existe otro verbo que termine en "-lir" en español y que plantee el mismo problema? No recuerdo ninguno más.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> (...) es un caso excepcional. ¿Existe otro verbo que termine en "-lir" en español y que plantee el mismo problema? No recuerdo ninguno más.



(Am*a* tú, tem*e *tú, part*e* tú). 

Aunque terminen en -lar, -ler o -lir,  basta con que el imperativo no tenga desinencia.
Creo que no hay.


----------



## Xiscomx

Parece mentira que, después del centenar y cuarto de aportes, todavía haya algunos que no se hayan enterado de que el hilo va exclusivamente del imperativo en 2ª persona —*tú— *del verbo *salirle a alguien al paso*, no de *salir al paso de algo (NO DE ALGUIEN)*, ni de *salirse al paso de alguien o de algo*.

Recuerdo a los perezosos o remisos en búsquedas que sus significados según la RAE son:
*salir al paso de algo.* *1. *loc. verb. Darse por enterado de ello e impugnar su veracidad o su fundamento.
*salirse al paso de alguien o de algo. (NO EXISTE).* Debe ser: *salir a alguien al encuentro*.
*salir a alguien al encuentro**. 1. *loc. verb. Salir a recibirle. *2. *loc. verb. Hacerle frente o cara, oponérsele. *3. *loc. verb. Prevenir, adelantarse en lo que quiere decir o ejecutar.
*salirle a alguien al paso**. 1. *loc. verb. Encontrarlo de improviso o deliberadamente, deteniéndolo en su marcha. *2. *loc. verb. Contrariarlo, atajarlo en lo que dice o intenta.

Y para los olvidadizos, recordarles que el verbo *salir* es únicamente *intransitivo*, y *pronominal* para ciertas cosas: líquidos, vasijas, contenedores en general, y juegos de puntuación. [El único que ha hecho una referencia a esta intransitividad, mediante una cita, ha sido *@kunvla *en #49, pero nadie le ha prestado atención.

Conjugación de estos verbos en 2ª persona del imperativo y únicamente en su forma *tú* (que es de lo que se trata, no *vos*):
*salir a la calle: sal a la calle si te atreves.*
*salirse a la calle: salte a la calle para que te vean.*
*salir a alguien al encuentro: sáltele al encuentro, por favor, que no tengo a nadie para darle la bienvenida.*
*salirle a alguien al paso: **sáltele al paso y evita que llegue a su casa. *_[Salte tú al paso de él; como también, *sáltenos al paso* = salte tú al paso nuestro, *sálteles al paso* = salte tú al paso de ellos, *sálteme al paso* = salte tú al paso mío]._

¿Alguien ve alguna incorrección en estas construcciones?* [Esta solución ya la expuse en #104]. *

Conjugación completa de los verbos:
_*salir:*_ 
sal tú
salí vos
salga él, usted
salgamos nosotros
salid vosotros
salgan ellos, ustedes

*salir a la calle:* 
sal a la calle
salí a la calle
salga a la calle 
salgamos a la calle
salid a la calle
salgan a la calle

*salirse a la calle:*
salte a la calle
salite a la calle
sálgase a la calle
salgámonos a la calle
salíos a la calle
sálganse a la calle

*salir a alguien al encuentro *(*1. *loc. verb. Salir a recibirle. *2. *loc. verb. Hacerle frente o cara, oponérsele.)_:_
sáltele al encuentro y adviértele que no venga a casa. _[No uso “sal al encuentro de…” o “salte al encuentro de…”, porque desvirtuaría la locución]._
salile al encuentro y decile que traiga pan.
sálgale al encuentro para que vea que nos preocupamos por ella.
salgámosle al encuentro para darle una sorpresa.
salidle al encuentro con precaución porque es muy violento.
sálganle al encuentro y no permitan que se acerque a la casa.

*salirle a alguien al paso* (*1. *loc. verb. Encontrarlo de improviso o deliberadamente, deteniéndolo en su marcha.):
sáltele al paso y evita que llegue a comisaría.
salile al paso con mucho cuidado que es rabiosamente peligroso.
sálgale al paso y tan pronto como le encuentre póngale las esposas.
salgámosle al paso con disimulo para que no sospeche nada.
salidle al paso e impedidle como sea que entre en la tienda.
sálganle al paso con toda la artillería.

Para aquellos que siempre encuentran razón para rebatir lo que sea, recalco que la 2ª persona del singular del modo imperativo del verbo *salirse* es *salte* (no *sal) *y que sí permite el enclítico *sáltele*; por lo que en las construcciones *salir a alguien al encuentro* y *salirle a alguien al paso* lo correcto es *sáltele* = salte tú al encuentro o al paso de él.

Considero que tanto la locución *“salir a alguien al encuentro”* como *“salirle a alguien al paso”* son similares en cuanto a su construcción y poco diferentes en su significación.

Yo lo entiendo así:
*salir a alguien al encuentro* = *A* sale a recibir a *B*; *A* sale a encontrarse con *B*.
*salirle a alguien al paso* = De improviso o con toda intención, *A* se encuentra a *B* y le para; pero también se pueden invertir los papeles: inesperada o intencionadamente, *B* se encuentra con *A* y ambos paran la marcha.

Considero correctas las posturas de algunos forenses en cuanto a evitar esta, para algunos, molesta construcción, recurriendo a la opción de soslayarla adecuadamente, pero aquellos que pretenden meter a sangre y fuego las variopintas barbaridades imposibles: salle, sal le, sal-le, sal·le, y etc., etc., etc. No le den más vueltas, analicen con atención el problema y hallarán la solución correcta.  

De poder construirse:
*salírsele a alguien al paso*, tendríamos:
sáltele al paso…
salítele al paso… _[No estoy familiarizado con el voseo, por lo que ignoro si esta forma les resulta adecuada]._
sálgasele al paso…
salgámonosle al paso…
salíosle al paso…
sálgansele al paso…

Resultaría un poco lioso, ¿no creen?

Hasta siempre.


----------



## swift

Xiscomx said:


> recalco que la 2ª persona del singular del modo imperativo del verbo *salirse* es *salte* (no *sal) *y que sí permite el enclítico *sáltele*; por lo que en las construcciones *salir a alguien al encuentro* y *salirle a alguien al paso* lo correcto es *sáltele* = salte tú al encuentro o al paso de él.


Pero es que en _salir a alguien al encuentro_ y _salirle a alguien al paso_ no tenemos el pronominal «se». Así que me da la sensación de que _salte_ (de “salirse”) no vale para _salirle_.


Xiscomx said:


> Considero correctas las posturas de algunos forenses en cuanto a evitar esta, para algunos, molesta construcción, recurriendo a la opción de soslayarla adecuadamente, pero aquellos que pretenden meter a sangre y fuego las variopintas barbaridades imposibles: salle, sal le, sal-le, sal·le, y etc., etc., etc.


¿Incluimos _sadle_ entre las barbaridades variopintas o la dejamos por fuera del _etc., etc., etc._?


----------



## Xiscomx

Xiscomx said:


> Para aquellos que siempre encuentran razón para rebatir lo que sea, recalco que la 2ª persona del singular del modo imperativo del verbo *salirse* es *salte (*no *sal)*y que sí permite el enclítico *sáltele*; por lo que en las construcciones *salir a alguien al encuentro* y *salirle a alguien al paso* lo correcto es *sáltele* = salte tú al encuentro o al paso de él. *Para aquellos que siempre encuentran razón para rebatir lo que sea, *
> 
> 
> swift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero es que en _salir a alguien al encuentro _y _salirle a alguien al paso _no tenemos el pronominal «se». Así que me da la sensación de que _salte _(de “salirse”) no vale para _salirle_.
> *¿Incluimos sadle entre las barbaridades variopintas o la dejamos por fuera del etc., etc., etc.?*
Click to expand...

Poco ha tardado usted en transfigurarse.

No me asombra en absoluto que alguien tan…, bueno, tan como usted se cree que es, que por un lado encuentre razón de rebatir por rebatir y por el otro acepte sin reparos, sin inmutarse siquiera, unas aberraciones como en #34:


swift said:


> En lo que toca a la consulta de Miguel, no veo otra solución más que duplicar la "ele". Sin embargo, la idea de Aviador también me parece razonable.
> 
> 
> Aviador said:
> 
> 
> 
> El castellano ya tiene una solución para un problema análogo: el de las formas verbales terminadas en ese+_se_: _digámoselo_. Se fusionan las eses de _-mos_ y _se_. *Se podría extender esta solución al caso de este hilo: sale. Que resulte igual al sale de tercera persona de indicativo de salir, no es problema; hay muchos casos de homónimos que usamos todos los días sin cuestionarlos*.
Click to expand...

O sea, que con toda su lingüística a cuestas se declara proclive al uso de “*salle*” y “*sale*” para solucionar el problema que destaca el título del hilo. Pírrica y poco docta decisión.

Luego en #74 se hace eco a unas aberraciones más graves, si cabe, para alguien tan… excelso como usted:


swift said:


> De_La Tribuna del Idioma_, columna del filólogo Fernando Díez Losada:
> [...] Según mi criterio, no es posible que exista en nuestro idioma (ni en ningún otro) palabras o frases que puedan expresarse oralmente, pero que sea imposible representar por escrito.
> ¿Por qué no escribir, pongo por ejemplo, *sal-le*, *sal/le*... o, por último, dejar *salle* para que sea el mínimo sentido común del lector el que decida?


O sea, le parece muy normal y adecuado escribir las agramaticales *sal-le*, *sal/le *o *salle*, antes que aceptar un *sáltele*, que por cierto acepto que pueda ser criticable.

Y ya, en #114, como quién ya se cansa de la cosa, sentencia magistralmente:


swift said:


> Así que creo que @Aviador ha tenido razón todo este tiempo: *escribamos 'sale' y santo remedio*.


Con este aberrante posicionamiento, me temo que está usted haciendo flaco favor a su buen nombre y que tendría que pensárselo un poco antes de dar rienda suelta a su reconcomio.

En cuanto a la pregunta que me hace sobre el *sadle*, que propuse en #104, haciéndome eco del Sr. Calderón de la Barca, y que le sirve a usted de descojone, mejor se lo pregunte a él.

Un abrazo de treinta y tres.


----------



## swift

Estimado Xisco:

Me temo que usted no ha entendido mis dos comentarios. 

Con el primero, quería hacerle notar que, si bien todos coincidiríamos en que _salte_ es el imperativo correcto para _salirse_ en segunda persona del singular (tú), a lo mejor se le había escapado un detalle en cuanto a _salir a alguien al encuentro_ y _salirle a alguien al paso_: que ninguna de esas dos formas son pronominales (no son _salirse a alguien al encuentro_ ni _salírsele a alguien al paso_). Lo que presupuse es que había sufrido alguna confusión mientras redactaba.  No era ningún ataque ni nada por el estilo.

En cuanto a las demás citas que trae a colación, creo que hay cosas muy interesantes que saltan a la vista por medio de hilos tan extensos como estos: las personas mudan de opinión, desarrollan otras estrategias, aprenden nuevas cosas, se replantean sus creencias. Me pasó esto último hace poco, cuando pronuncié _malograrse_ en voz alta (y me sentí tonto por no haber pensado en ese verbo antes, cuando habíamos empezado a discutir sobre el tema de este hilo). Creo que en este hilo se pone de manifiesto que, a lo largo de su existencia, he ido aportando algunas reflexiones y compartí el parecer de un filólogo con el único fin de ilustrar un modo de abordar el problema. Cambiar de opinión y replantearse lo que uno cree no es ningún defecto. 

El último comentario lo he hecho más bien en tono jocoso, como un guiño, porque no aparecía en su lista de variopintas barbaridades. Vamos, para aligerar un poco el tono de la discusión. Lamento que no se haya interpretado de ese modo.


----------



## ukimix

Xiscomx said:


> Por otro lado nos hemos olvidado (como decía al principio en el punto 2º) del pronominal «*salirse*» cuyo imperativo es «*salte*», por lo que tampoco quedaría mal la siguiente construcción:
> «*Sáltele al paso*», «*sálteles al paso*».



_Sáltele _en español significa que le dé un salto, por lo que no sirve como imperativo de _salirle_.


----------



## swift

De hecho, no sé por qué nos hemos concentrado únicamente en las locuciones _salir al paso_ y _salir al encuentro_ desde que se citó por primera vez el criterio de la RAE.

Veamos otro ejemplo (de un autor colombiano, @ukimix ) en que _salir_ va acompañado del enclítico en el imperativo de segunda persona:


> —Sálgale usted, mamacita, primero —le ruega la apurada—. A mí me nota el ofusque. Cuéntele todo y prevéngalo usted que sabe. Llámeme cuando sea tiempo.
> 
> Carrasquilla, Tomás. _Esta sí es bola._


Si la hija (Julia) tuteara a su madre, tendría que decir _sal_ + _le_, y oralmente no habría dificultad en realizar /l·l/. ¿Pero ortográficamente? ¿Qué nos impide escribir _sale tú, mamacita, primero_?


----------



## Xiscomx

ukimix said:


> _Sáltele _en español significa que le dé un salto, por lo que no sirve como imperativo de _salirle_.


Vale, no lo niego, y por lo mismo:

*—sale *significa tanto *sale *(él) *por la mañana *y *sale *(usted) *por la tarde *(verbo *salir*) o *sale *(usted) *el pescado con un poco más de sal* (verbo *salar*)

como

*—salte *(tú) *a la calle a las seis *(verbo *salir*) y *salte* (usted) *la valla a las seis* (verbo *saltar*)

o

—*sálele *(usted a él) *un poco más su comida, por favor *(verbo *salar*) en el sentido de *póngale un poco más de sal a sus comidas, por favor*.

Sin embargo yo puedo decir sin ningún reparo ni rubor:

*—sáltele *(tú) *por peteneras* o *sáltele *(tú) *con cualquier excusa* (verbo *salir*) con el significado de *cuéntale cualquier trola *o *ponle cualquier excusa*.

Aunque ello conlleve la aplicación de una transitividad excepcional de la que carece oficialmente el verbo salir. Es mi uso, y me gusta.

EDITADO para añadir el último párrafo.


----------



## Forero

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> En español es imposible, de acuerdo con las reglas gramaticales, colocar un enclítico con guión o separado del verbo. Por lo tanto no podemos escribir ni "sal le" ni "sal-le". Tampoco, entiendo, puede haber duplicación de consonante en este caso porque cambia la pronunciación: "salle".  En términos estrictos sí habría que escribir "salle" como escribimos "ponnos", "digannos". Pero si escribimos así, ¿se entiende que es el imperativo de salir + pronombre le? A primera vista "salle" me parece palabra de otro idioma y no lo identifico con "salir".
> Nunca -que recuerde- se me presentó esta combinación. De todos modos, por aquí diríamos "salile vos de testigo a Juan". Suena igualmente cacofónico. Es posible que lo diga, entonces, de otra manera: "Salí vos de testigo en el juicio de Juan".
> Es muy raro, por otro lado, que usemos el imperativo de "salirle", por lo menos por aquí.
> 
> Este es un caso excepcional. ¿Existe otro verbo que termine en "-lir" en español y que plantee el mismo problema? No recuerdo ninguno más.


_salir_ _sal
resalir resal_

Pero _valer vale_. Y hay varios con _-nir_ o _-ner _(_ven_, _detén_, etc.), pero _-nle_ no tiene problemas.


----------



## Tinska

Sal + Le = "*Sale*"

_"Sále"_ sería una buena solución, pero la tilde diacrítica en las penúltimas sílabas tónicas, no servirán tras la reforma del año 2010 en donde *solo* y los pronombres demostrativos las perdieron.
*sólo -> solo
éste -> este*

Los de voseo tenemos esta cosilla con el verbo "ir"
(Tú) ve
(Usted) vaya
(Vosotros) id
(Vos) *í*  -> andá _(pese a que hay argentinos que usan una sola vocal, y sus derivados "ite"; "ile")_

(Tú) *sale***
(Usted) sálgale
(Vos) salile
(Vosotros) salidle
(Ustedes) sálganle

El guión no lo aceptaría por cuestiones ortográficas. Ya parecería portugués con las colocaciones pronominales

_Ama-te(?) _(No sé portugués)
Ámate


----------



## Aviador

Tinska said:


> […]
> Los de voseo tenemos esta cosilla con el verbo "ir"
> (Tú) ve
> (Usted) vaya
> (Vosotros) id
> (Vos) *í*  -> andá _(pese a que hay argentinos que usan una sola vocal, y sus derivados "ite"; "ile")_ […]


No sólo "los del voseo", también en Chile y otros lugares se usa el imperativo del verbo _andar_ como imperativo de _ir_: _¿Qué haces tú aquí? ¡Ándate de una vez!_



Tinska said:


> […]
> (Tú) *sale***
> […]


El registro informal e inculto y el lenguaje descuidado chileno también se usa la forma imperativa _sale_ en lugar de la correspondiente al castellano general _sal_.



Tinska said:


> […]
> El guión no lo aceptaría por cuestiones ortográficas. Ya parecería portugués con las colocaciones pronominales
> 
> _Ama-te(?) _(No sé portugués)
> Ámate


Efectivamente es _ama-te_ en portugués.
Mi propuesta para solucionar el dilema sobre el que se discute en este hilo, muchas intervenciones atrás, fue _sale_:


> El catellano ya tiene una solución para un problema análogo: el de las formas verbales terminadas en ese+_se_: _digámoselo_. Se fusionan las eses de _-mos_ y _se_. Se podría extender esta solución al caso de este hilo: _sale_. Que resulte igual al _sale_ de tercera persona de indicativo de _salir_, no es problema; hay muchos casos de homónimos que usamos todos los días sin cuestionarlos.


----------



## Doraemon-

No hay forma correcta hoy mismo, es un "bug" de la ortografía castellana y no tiene sentido darle muchas más vueltas: existe una palabra perfectamente válida en castellano oral que las normas ortográficas no permiten escribirla. 
Si se escribe será con el apaño que sea y las preferencias de cada cual, pero en cualquier caso estará fuera de las normas en vigor.


----------

